

Idea Dating - freddy
http://rogsmith.com/idea-dating

======
fossuser
I can relate pretty well to these idea stages. The first iteration of any idea
is usually wrong or at the very least incomplete. The "Getting to know you"
and "Friends and family" stage usually do a pretty good job of transforming
the idea to something great or recognizing that it isn't a useful idea after
all.

